

Ask HN: What's your favorite novel? Why? - theBeaver


======
nemexy
The Night Watch by Sir Terry Pratchett. I have always liked his Discworld
series, though two books had a bigger place in my heart : The Small Gods and
The Night Watch. The first book was given to me as a young teenager, looking
through his way to live and I am pretty sure that it took a huge part of my
religious beliefs later(not exactly atheism, but agnosticism mostly).

But The Night Watch... It's a book, that I have rereaded over ten times in the
last 3 years and will continue reading it. It is a time travel story, where
the main commander of police forces goes back in time and has to be a part of
a revolution. I mean, I can talk about it for ages, but I really don't want to
spoil it, so go ahead check it out(although to fully grasp the ideas of the
book you should read the first few books of the Watch series, but believe me
all of them are worth it).

Something else that I loved to read when I was younger(12-14) was Winnetou,
but my tries to check it again once I get into my 20s wasn't successfull, so
maybe it was just a phase.

Chronicles of Amber is another great fantasy series which I would love to
recommend, although the series wasn't finished and is left in a pretty huge
cliffhanger, but yet the 10(shortish) books are all awesome and the world,
that Zelazny has built is easily one of the best built world in fantasy scene.

------
auxym
The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn (Mark Twain): A tale about escape, thinking
for yourself and looking upon society with a critical eye. Plus, I find the
beauty of the language, especially dialogues written in the characters'
respective slangs, stunning.

Anna Karenina (Leo Tolstoi): Intertwined tales about love and finding
happiness that simply feels timeless. I think Tolstoi's greatest achievement
is making the characters feel so human in this. For what it's worth i did not
find it a difficult or heavy read at all.

The Brothers Karamazov (Dostoyesky): Them russians really have something with
humanness. Where Anna touches love and happiness, karamazov contrasts religion
and ethics, faith and reason. Once again, it feels like it could have been
written today and still be as relevant.

1984, Orwell. Don't think I need to go into this one, but every time i read
it, I find something. This novel was really deeply thought out, inventions
like doublespeak really makes you think about how we think about and react to
politics.

I realize most of those are likely required reading in american high schools,
which to me is proof that your public school system is not entirely lost. I
wish we had read some actual substantial texts in my schooling and didn't have
to discover these in my early 20s.

~~~
pjungwir
Came here to recommend Brothers Karamazov and also add David Copperfield. I've
read Dickens was a favorite of Dostoevsky, and David Copperfield has
characters you'll remember all your life. It is especially good to read as
you're setting out on life, e.g. halfway through college.

One story I've heard about David Copperfield: in Russian monasteries, there
are abbots who forbid novices from reading any spiritual literature until
they've first read David Copperfield, because while the goal of the monastic
life is to become more like God, first you have to become human.

For the Russians, especially Dostoevsky, if there is a translation by Richard
Pevear and Larissa Volokhonsky, that's the one to pick. It makes a huge
difference.

As a college senior, after devouring pretty much all of Dostoevsky, I read
Anna Karenina largely because in _On Moral Fiction_ it is John Gardner's
favorite example of a great novel---and it was so _boring_. Now that I'm 38 I
think often of re-reading it, if I can work up the gumption. I'm glad to hear
you found it not so heavy.

A favorite English professor in his 60s told me he was still re-reading Crime
and Punishment, but Brothers Karamazov didn't speak to him anymore, and he
felt it was a young man's book. I've been trying for 15+ years to decide if I
agree.

------
m0nastic
I can't narrow it down to one (it's like trying to pick a favorite binary
message format), but the best I can do:

A Single Man - Christopher Isherwood. A beautifully somber story of a gay man
dealing with loss in the 60's. When I read it as a kid, it helped deal with
the sense of alienation I was feeling during my adolescence. Also the movie a
few years back (while ending fairly different from the book), was awesome.

The Big Sleep - Chandler. Literary people all seem to prefer Hammett to
Chandler, but for my money there's never been better prose written before or
since. " _Dead men are heavier than broken hearts_ " and " _I never saw any of
them again - except the cops. No way has yet been invented to say goodbye to
them._ " are two of my favorite sentences of all time.

Before Night Falls - Reinaldo Arenas. It's technically an autobiography, but I
read it as a novel. More alienation (this time in 1970's Cuba), but written
amazingly well (even the English translation).

Dear Mr. Henshaw - Beverly Cleary. I'm not embarrassed to list a kids book as
one of my favorite novels (considering how many people on here I'm sure loved
Harry Potter). It's a story about a kid who's dad left him, and it's written
as a series of one-sided letters to an author (the titular Mr. Henshaw). I re-
read it about twice a year (it's a short book).

~~~
seekingcharlie
+1 for A Single Man.

------
johngalt
Rendezvous with Rama - A. C. Clarke

 __ _SPOILERS_ __

A third option to alien contact. Not peace or war but simply indifference.
Skewers the human hubris at the center of most sci-fi novels.

------
Errorcod3
Reamde - Neal Stephenson

Fits my genre of novels, I love tech thriller in the present day.

And this book had everything for Computers, MMORPGs, Guns, Terrorism, Puzzles.
It was the first +1000 page book that I've ever read and it kept me captivated
all the way through.

------
RogerL
Hard to choose one, but others haven't so neither will I.

Vasily Grossman's Life and Fate. It's the War and Peace of the second world
war. All aspects of society and human relations are touched upon in profound
ways. It's been a long time since my last (re)read; a lot of the particulars
are missing from my brain now. A book of ideas, punctuated with the starkness
of WWII.

Moby Dick - mentioning this one always raises some people's ire, I don't know
why. I fall into the language, the story is gripping, the long side paths into
biology, ships, and so on give so much insight into either life of the time,
or scientific understanding of the time. It's an attempt at a great novel. We
can argue about whether it succeeds, but the attempt is breathtaking to watch.

Robert Penn Warren's All the Kings men. It's a great story of political
corruption and ambition in the southern US, the characters are so well done. A
story of power. A book of ideas; it discusses original sin, how people are
influenced by their circumstance, subjective morality, and much more.

Zola's Germinal. Probably my desert island book. I've read it so many times. A
soul crushing portrait of life as a miner in France. I'm sitting here typing,
getting tears in my eye just over the poor donkey that lived it's entire life
in the mine, and that is probably one of the least sad things in the book.

Les Miserables. What is there to say about this one? History, Paris, the
nature of love, redemption, politics, justice, everything important to being
human is in this book.

~~~
pjungwir
I will +1 Moby Dick. Maybe it's just me, but I think it's all you said and
also _funny_. Isn't it? It's a dry kind of humor, like the kind your strange
professor would drop into lectures and you'd almost miss it, but if you're
attentive you'll notice. I mean he spends like 3 chapters on scrimshaw, right?
Or the stuff about sharing a bed with Queequeg. It is a lot like Ulysses:
huge, experimental, demanding, but full of jokes. Some of the jokes are in the
style/language/writing itself.

Incidentally, another crusty old book that I've decided is also meant to be
funny is the book of Jonah. That's one you can read in 10 minutes. Just read
it. Here:

[http://quod.lib.umich.edu/cgi/r/rsv/rsv-
idx?type=DIV1&byte=3...](http://quod.lib.umich.edu/cgi/r/rsv/rsv-
idx?type=DIV1&byte=3475924)

I won't give away the punchline, but I'm pretty sure it _is_ a punchline.

------
tptacek
The Name of the Rose. Read as a young teenager, just as I was learning to code
and do other things. Hidden knowledge theme.

~~~
cauterized
If you want to go deeper into the rabbit hole, try Foucault's Pendulum, also
by Eco.

------
cpach
”Gentlemen”[1] by Swedish author Klas Östergren is one of the novels I have
appreciated the most. I read it in the original language, so I have no idea if
the English translation is good.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentlemen_%28novel%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentlemen_%28novel%29)

------
spdegabrielle
A wrinkle in time. Because it spoke to me when I was a child. PS Catch 22 was
good too.

------
wglb
"Breaking Clean" by Judy Blunt. Resonates with my Mother's life experience.

"A River Runs Through it" by Norman Maclean. A best seller that got there by
word of mouth, and was within an inch of a Pulitzer.

------
um304
War and peace by Leo Tolstoy. I loved it because, among several other reasons,
it masterfully portrayed flow of time, as in transformation of people over a
long period of time.

------
brudgers
_Starship Troopers_ just because.

------
seekingcharlie
American Psycho - Bret Easton Ellis. Dark, shocking, yet refreshingly
hilarious.

------
gadders
The Power of One by Bryce Courtenay.

Because boxing.

